

RESTful Email over HTTP - eterps
http://blog.webhooks.org/2009/02/13/restful-email-over-http/

======
Zash
This notion of replacing every protocol with HTTP greatly depresses me.

~~~
eterps
This is not about replacing E-mail protocols but extending its reach. For
example being able to link to e-mail messages in an issue tracker instead of
copying its content.

